# Macabre x charlesworthii



## goldenrose (May 27, 2009)

Macabre 'Dark Flight' x charlesworthii 'Hot Fire' AM/AOS (front & backlighting)





front lighting only


----------



## Drorchid (May 27, 2009)

Very Nice!! That is one dark flower! I love it....:drool:

Robert


----------



## emydura (May 27, 2009)

That is a beauty Rose. I love the colour and shape.

David


----------



## biothanasis (May 27, 2009)

This is so contrasting... petals with stami!!! Stunning!!!WOW


----------



## P-chan (May 27, 2009)

*What a gorgeous bloom! I love the color! :smitten:*


----------



## CodPaph (May 27, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## paphreek (May 27, 2009)

Beautiful, Rose!:clap:


----------



## Rick (May 27, 2009)

That is beautiful.:clap::clap:

Love these dark colored flowers.


----------



## Greenpaph (May 27, 2009)

Spectacular, Rose!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 28, 2009)

Mmmmmm, that's delicious. Great bloom Rose! :clap:


----------



## paphjoint (May 28, 2009)

cool !


----------



## JeanLux (May 28, 2009)

what a color!!! Jean


----------



## labskaus (May 28, 2009)

great colour, Rose! I love that white stam shining in the middle of the flower.


----------



## Roy (May 28, 2009)

Great flower Rose, great flower. Love the headlight.


----------



## raymond (May 28, 2009)

very nice color red


----------



## SlipperKing (May 28, 2009)

That's one black paph baby! I bet you're going to judging with that under tow.


----------



## Elena (May 28, 2009)

labskaus said:


> great colour, Rose! I love that white stam shining in the middle of the flower.



I was just going to say the same thing. Cool flower, Rose!


----------



## goldenrose (May 28, 2009)

Thanks guys! I got this one off ebay, Boston Orchids in Jan 07. Last summer I was at Oak Hill & noticed they had this cross & bought one, forgetting I already had this one. Mac Worth #2 is not a vini but it's in low bud, will be interesting to compare.


SlipperKing said:


> That's one black paph baby! I bet you're going to judging with that under tow.


I love the color, love the headlight, the shape is good but .....
I'm sure the judges would notice the lack of symmetry of the petals, it's a bit cuppy and there's 2 little bumps on the left petal .....
_otherwise it's just perfect!_


----------



## snow (May 29, 2009)

so dark! wow , i love it .


----------



## SlipperKing (May 29, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> Thanks guys! I got this one off ebay, Boston Orchids in Jan 07. Last summer I was at Oak Hill & noticed they had this cross & bought one, forgetting I already had this one. Mac Worth #2 is not a vini but it's in low bud, will be interesting to compare.
> I love the color, love the headlight, the shape is good but .....
> I'm sure the judges would notice the lack of symmetry of the petals, it's a bit cuppy and there's 2 little bumps on the left petal .....
> _otherwise it's just perfect!_


Send it to Pearland Rose. Our judges aren't that picky!


----------



## goldenrose (May 29, 2009)

SlipperKing said:


> Send it to Pearland Rose. Our judges aren't that picky!


:rollhappy: If I sent it, would I get it back?


----------



## NYEric (May 29, 2009)

Sure, he'll carry it back himself, yeah, that's the ticket! :evil:
It's too bad, BostonOrchid [John C] hasn't been offering any stuff for sale in a while.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 29, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> :rollhappy: If I sent it, would I get it back?


Sure, a piece of it someday!:evil:


----------



## Gilda (May 29, 2009)

:drool: Wow !!! that is a beauty and to think I amost missed it by being gone over the Holiday.


----------



## rdlsreno (Oct 6, 2012)

Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ramon


----------



## busypotter (Oct 6, 2012)

WOW! Love the darkness of this one


----------



## fibre (Oct 7, 2012)

Is this plant still alive? Would like to see an update next blooming...


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm not sure  I'm gonna have to go check the GH! The past 10 days I've gone thru my GH repotting, dividing because our orchid show is this next weekend. All of my maudiae types were going on the sales table, maybe I should reconsider!


----------



## fibre (Oct 8, 2012)

goldenrose said:


> All of my maudiae types were going on the sales table, ...


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 17, 2013)

fibre said:


> Is this plant still alive? Would like to see an update next blooming...


It's alive & well although I lost the first growth so still a one growth plant.








SlipperKing said:


> That's one black paph baby! I bet you're going to judging with that under tow.


It's got a lot going for it but unfortunately on this blooming I got a bit of a color break but much to my surprise it did get a 2nd place ribbon at the show this last weekend.


----------



## Trithor (Oct 17, 2013)

Colour and glaze are truly incredible! I am pleased you did not sell the plant, I think it has great potential, perhaps crossed with a complex white or tan?


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 17, 2013)

Note this thread was resurrected from last year. I did sell the coloratum, although almost as nice as this one, coloratums don't do much for me, just another Maudiae X. I am considering it for breeding. I have a Tyke (henry x barbi) in bloom and my first choice is to put slipperys henry pollen on it. There are 2 things I'd like to improve on the Tyke - take some of the recurve out of the dorsal and make the spots bigger, it has fine peppering. This plant should help with the dorsal and maintain color but I'd have to pass on the spots, oh well can't have everything .... I'm tempted.


----------



## fibre (Oct 17, 2013)

WOW! Thanks a lot for the late response. I'm glad to see it bloom again!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 17, 2013)

Greenpaph said:


> Spectacular, Rose!


Took the words right out of my mouth! And it's even better this time around!


----------



## SlipperKing (Oct 17, 2013)

It is a fine looking vini- Maudiae type Rose. The offer still stands...send it to Pearland!


----------



## Denverpaphman (Oct 17, 2013)

Woah! Striking!


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 18, 2013)

That's very nice


----------



## paphioboy (Oct 19, 2013)

Superb! What a magnificent hybrid...


----------

